# Another night at work



## Rudi (6/4/15)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (6/4/15)

Hey, no dripping and driving please

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rudi (6/4/15)

Haha at least I dont have to worry about stearing her.. Rails all the way

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## jtgrey (7/4/15)

@Rudi hi bro you stay so close to me that we must have a vape meet or rather braai sometime


----------



## Rudi (7/4/15)

Hey @jtgrey  i like the braai idea... vape braai
yea we should do that sometime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

Great photo @Rudi 
Where were you exactly when that photo was taken?

I like the electronic dials. All zero except the left hand one of the right screen. Cant see what it says?

And i like the big red emergency button. Vape emergency, do not press!


----------



## Rudi (7/4/15)

Silver said:


> Great photo @Rudi
> Where were you exactly when that photo was taken?
> 
> I like the electronic dials. All zero except the left hand one of the right screen. Cant see what it says?
> ...


Lol na i was just doing preparation duties (Danskraal Yard-Ladysmith) for another crew that had to take the train down to durban (im still an Catagory A train driver so we do all the crappy jobs like prep and shunting... in this case 1 of the locomotives got stopped due to a fault and i had to replace the stopped one with another one.).. was doing a brake test on an Air brake train (Containers)..
Was standing still while it was taken hence all the zero's and the right hand screen guage is my automatic brake pipe pressure(500kPa) and equalizing pressure(500kPa)...

that big red Emergency button... well thats only used in extreame cases... in my 3 years as a train driver i have never had the oppertunity to use it yet

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

Rudi said:


> Lol na i was just doing preparation duties (Danskraal Yard-Ladysmith) for another crew that had to take the train down to durban (im still an Catagory A train driver so we do all the crappy jobs like prep and shunting... in this case 1 of the locomotives got stopped due to a fault and i had to replace the stopped one with another one.).. was doing a brake test on an Air brake train (Containers)..
> Was standing still while it was taken hence all the zero's and the right hand screen guage is my automatic brake pipe pressure(500kPa) and equalizing pressure(500kPa)...
> 
> that big red Emergency button... well thats only used in extreame cases... in my 3 years as a train driver i have never had the oppertunity to use it yet



Thanks for the detailed explanation @Rudi 
Very interesting!
Now it makes sense - you were stationary. 

So @Andre, no need to worry, its like dripping and driving while parked in a parking lot. Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rudi (7/4/15)

Lol yea something like that
I bet,for some one who only see these wonderful machines from the outside, the inside is intresting.. and believe me it is! im just to use to it growing up in a "spoorie" house (my grand father,biological father and step father,uncle aswell as my future father in laws(wifes biological father and step father) all were and most still are train drivers)

I was born for this job.. not actualy a job..its more of a passion for me (3rd Generation Train Driver)... im one of the few people that can say i cant wait to go to work.. its a passion and a dream come true.. Hard work, long hours away from home, a lot of nightshift work, a lot of training involved but its all worth it for me 

If you were to ask me as a child what i wanted to be when i grow up i would have told you a train driver like my dad...
My dream came true

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

Rudi said:


> Lol yea something like that
> I bet,for some one who only see these wonderful machines from the outside, the inside is intresting.. and believe me it is! im just to use to it growing up in a "spoorie" house (my grand father,biological father and step father,uncle aswell as my future father in laws(wifes biological father and step father) all were and most still are train drivers)
> 
> I was born for this job.. not actualy a job..its more of a passion for me (3rd Generation Train Driver)... im one of the few people that can say i cant wait to go to work.. its a passion and a dream come true.. Hard work, long hours away from home, a lot of nightshift work, a lot of training involved but its all worth it for me
> ...



Fantastic @Rudi
Just reading that made me smile

Very few people can say they have their dream job and love what they do

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (7/4/15)

@Rudi Wow dude that's awesome, being able to live your dream everyday!!
Not many people can say that. Awesome pictures as well mate. Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (7/4/15)

Lol thanx guys... we take a lot of thing for granted some times... i must say not every day is all sunshine and roses... you get your K@k days too like you would with any job.. its what you make of it that counts...
i am greatful for the oppertunity i was given in the current eqiuty state of the country... will have 10 years service on 08/08/2015...
At 28 years old i have achieved more than some guys on pension today... key to my success is stay Intrested

and if all else fails that day this will always make up for a bad night at work



Those little things we take for granted...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rudi (7/4/15)

please excuse me if i spell wrong or mumble... been awake for about 24 hours now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

